# With barely a sound, electric dragsters aim for gas-powered records



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to All,

Grrrrrr!!! This truncated stuff has me frustrated! I was not able to 
read Dennis Berube's post today, nor this one from Robert. David Roden 
says I'm off about the ratio of truncated emails coming in from the 
EVDL, but whatever it is, it is something that started a few months ago, 
and seems to be getting worse.

I use Thunderbird as my email system, but I have no idea of how to set 
it so I can once again, enjoy the EVDL. If anyone else using Thunderbird 
can help me make a change, I'm listening.

Right now, I'm getting to the point of signing off the EVDL if this 
can't get corrected. 'Somebody' somewhere changed something about the 
EVDL in the past few months, and it's a change for the worse.

See Ya....John Wayland



> ROBERT GOUDREAU wrote:
> 
> >* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> >* ---REMAINDER OF MESSAGE TRUNCATED--- *
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It sure -is- frustrating John. I was able to go to the EVDL Digest that just 
came in.

There also appears to be no credit given for the source of the article.

A mystery.

So... here it is in plain text-
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> ROBERT GOUDREAU wrote:
> PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) - Straddling a 280-kilogram motorcycle, Scotty
> Pollacheck tucks in his knees and lowers his head as he waits for the
> green
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all

I googled the title and found this, not sure if this
is where it originated from or not, here's the link.

http://www.princegeorgecitizen.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=99287&Itemid=265

words getting out 8^)

Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric



____________________________________________________________________________________
Got a little couch potato? 
Check out fun summer activities for kids.
http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=oni_on_mail&p=summer+activities+for+kids&cs=bz


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Wayland wrote:
> 
> > Grrrrrr!!! This truncated stuff has me frustrated! I was not able
> > to read Dennis Berube's post today, nor this one from Robert. David
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And I was discounted when I brought it up. LOL

I use thunderbird and the truncated messages are almost as bad as when
people reply a whole digest or have a 8 level deep reply conersation
with one line of comment on a long post.

I use digests and just press control-u to "view source" I have also
edited the digest getting rid of the offending line that the list proc
is suppose to strip out and made it easier to view, but I am lazy.
Perhaps I need to write a script to "fix" digests


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to All,

Well, two articles out in the same day...one 'OK' one (Portland Tribune) 
and this one (AP), a stinker in my opinion. The entire tone of Aaron 
Clark's article is quite negative and seems to focus on electrics not 
measuring up:

>...they still have a ways to go before matching professional world 
record times. The fastest >quarter-mile time by an electric vehicle is 
the KillaCycle's 8.16 seconds - that's 2.36 seconds off the 
>nitromethane world record for drag bikes

Geesh! The A123 lithium batteries are still in their infancy, there's no 
big name sponsor 'money', the bike is a backyard-built affair, it's 
still being tweaked and developed, and yet, within a year of its build 
it's knocking on nitromethane's door? - and this still isn't good enough 
to impress?

Here's one that really got to me:

>.....electric vehicles have even more catching up to do. White 
Zombie's best time in a quarter-mile is >11.46 seconds - still 6.4 
seconds away from the Top Fuel record.

Who in their right mind, compares a street legal import sedan that is 
driven to and from the track (not trailered), to and from the grocery 
store, to and from car shows ... and runs low 11s, to a full blown top 
fuel funny car? I don't know about everybody else, but it's been a while 
since I saw my neighbor drive his top fuel funny car dragster to Safeway 
 I could see this statement having merit if White Zombie's mission 
was to beat a top fuel pure racing machine (a thinking person would use 
a similar funny car chassis and not a 35 year old economy sedan), but 
come on...it's a small economy car! Most people think a fully street 
legal electric car turning 11s is notable. Oh well :-(

On the other hand, maybe I should be happy that my little 'ol electric 
Datsun is actually being mentioned in the same sentence as a top fuel 
funny car dragster and that he 'did say' that a street legal EV can beat 
a Z06 Vette 

More negativity from Aaron:

>Not everyone in the gas-powered crowd is convinced electric vehicles 
are the next big thing.

And here's more negativity he found to include in his story :

>“I certainly don't see them challenging for professional records in 
the near future,” said Graham >Light, at the NHRA. “at this point I 
don't see a strong movement toward electric cars.”

Mark this down as a quote....Mr. Grahm will someday eat his words.

Yeah, after all the time I spent talking with Aaron both on the phone 
and in person, I am VERY disappointed in his story. What's really bad, 
is that this is an AP story, so it's been distributed around the world!

This one stings. Oh well, I guess we need to stay thick-skinned and take 
the good with the bad!
I am now looking ahead to John Fialka's Wall Street Journal story, one I 
am absolutely certain will be upbeat.

See Ya.....John Wayland


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John, I think the real problem here is a lack of education. You need to have 
compassion for people who are un educated and ignorant. You need to first 
think about this and realize that these people just really need a hug. You 
have to realize that Graham Light of the NHRA most likely received his 
education in the US. We are famous for having the most generator on the 
wheel type people in the world. Face it, our educational system sucks when 
it comes to physics and obviously Graham Light received his education here. 
He obviously has never heard of the concept of energy efficiency. He 
obviously does not know the energy consumption of a Funny Car. "One 4.73 
second quarter mile run consumes 15 gallons of fuel at about $15/gallon (or 
more). That is a fuel efficiency of 0.016 miles per gallon. If these were on 
the street, the EPA would be furious." 
http://www.jdmuniverse.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22185 He also does not 
know that the most fuel efficient gas motors ever built were near 30%. He 
does not have a clue what 80% and 90% efficiencies will do to his sport. He 
should be afraid, very afraid!. Since he is obviously lost in some 
delusional world of non physics and emotional realities I doubt he will ever 
wake up to the future until they fire his sorry ignorant ass. Of course this 
is one of my non bias assessments of reality 

Roderick

Roderick Wilde
"Suck Amps EV Racing"
www.suckamps.com

PS: I will comment on the author's ignorance latter, Aaron obviously didn't 
understand what it meant for the Kilocycle to do a sixty foot time better 
that ANY vehicle had ever done on the PIR track. This reality also escaped 
the delusional mind of Graham Light.


----- Original Message ----- ;
From: "John Wayland" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, July 28, 2007 8:32 PM
Subject: Re: With barely a sound, electric dragsters aim for gas-powered 
records


Hello to All,

Well, two articles out in the same day...one 'OK' one (Portland Tribune)
and this one (AP), a stinker in my opinion. The entire tone of Aaron
Clark's article is quite negative and seems to focus on electrics not
measuring up:

>...they still have a ways to go before matching professional world
record times. The fastest >quarter-mile time by an electric vehicle is
the KillaCycle's 8.16 seconds - that's 2.36 seconds off the
>nitromethane world record for drag bikes

Geesh! The A123 lithium batteries are still in their infancy, there's no
big name sponsor 'money', the bike is a backyard-built affair, it's
still being tweaked and developed, and yet, within a year of its build
it's knocking on nitromethane's door? - and this still isn't good enough
to impress?

Here's one that really got to me:

>.....electric vehicles have even more catching up to do. White
Zombie's best time in a quarter-mile is >11.46 seconds - still 6.4
seconds away from the Top Fuel record.

Who in their right mind, compares a street legal import sedan that is
driven to and from the track (not trailered), to and from the grocery
store, to and from car shows ... and runs low 11s, to a full blown top
fuel funny car? I don't know about everybody else, but it's been a while
since I saw my neighbor drive his top fuel funny car dragster to Safeway
 I could see this statement having merit if White Zombie's mission
was to beat a top fuel pure racing machine (a thinking person would use
a similar funny car chassis and not a 35 year old economy sedan), but
come on...it's a small economy car! Most people think a fully street
legal electric car turning 11s is notable. Oh well :-(

On the other hand, maybe I should be happy that my little 'ol electric
Datsun is actually being mentioned in the same sentence as a top fuel
funny car dragster and that he 'did say' that a street legal EV can beat
a Z06 Vette 

More negativity from Aaron:

>Not everyone in the gas-powered crowd is convinced electric vehicles
are the next big thing.

And here's more negativity he found to include in his story :

>“I certainly don't see them challenging for professional records in
the near future,” said Graham >Light, at the NHRA. “at this point I
don't see a strong movement toward electric cars.”

Mark this down as a quote....Mr. Grahm will someday eat his words.

Yeah, after all the time I spent talking with Aaron both on the phone
and in person, I am VERY disappointed in his story. What's really bad,
is that this is an AP story, so it's been distributed around the world!

This one stings. Oh well, I guess we need to stay thick-skinned and take
the good with the bad!
I am now looking ahead to John Fialka's Wall Street Journal story, one I
am absolutely certain will be upbeat.

See Ya.....John Wayland






-- 
No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG Free Edition.
Version: 7.5.476 / Virus Database: 269.10.22/923 - Release Date: 7/27/2007 
6:01 PM


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

john call up the writer and ask for a chance to rebut his neg remarks in =
an op ed piece . maybe his editor will give you a shot if you can ( I =
believe you can ) show the inconsistencies and the unfair comparisons .=20
----- Original Message -----=20
From: John Wayland<mailto:[email protected]>=20
To: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>=20
Sent: Saturday, July 28, 2007 10:32 PM
Subject: Re: With barely a sound, electric dragsters aim for =
gas-powered records


Hello to All,

Well, two articles out in the same day...one 'OK' one (Portland =
Tribune)=20
and this one (AP), a stinker in my opinion. The entire tone of Aaron=20
Clark's article is quite negative and seems to focus on electrics not=20
measuring up:

>...they still have a ways to go before matching professional world=20
record times. The fastest >quarter-mile time by an electric vehicle is =

the KillaCycle's 8.16 seconds - that's 2.36 seconds off the=20
>nitromethane world record for drag bikes

Geesh! The A123 lithium batteries are still in their infancy, there's =
no=20
big name sponsor 'money', the bike is a backyard-built affair, it's=20
still being tweaked and developed, and yet, within a year of its build =

it's knocking on nitromethane's door? - and this still isn't good =
enough=20
to impress?

Here's one that really got to me:

>.....electric vehicles have even more catching up to do. White=20
Zombie's best time in a quarter-mile is >11.46 seconds - still 6.4=20
seconds away from the Top Fuel record.

Who in their right mind, compares a street legal import sedan that is=20
driven to and from the track (not trailered), to and from the grocery=20
store, to and from car shows ... and runs low 11s, to a full blown top =

fuel funny car? I don't know about everybody else, but it's been a =
while=20
since I saw my neighbor drive his top fuel funny car dragster to =
Safeway=20
 I could see this statement having merit if White Zombie's mission=20
was to beat a top fuel pure racing machine (a thinking person would =
use=20
a similar funny car chassis and not a 35 year old economy sedan), but=20
come on...it's a small economy car! Most people think a fully street=20
legal electric car turning 11s is notable. Oh well :-(

On the other hand, maybe I should be happy that my little 'ol electric =

Datsun is actually being mentioned in the same sentence as a top fuel=20
funny car dragster and that he 'did say' that a street legal EV can =
beat=20
a Z06 Vette 

More negativity from Aaron:

>Not everyone in the gas-powered crowd is convinced electric vehicles =

are the next big thing.

And here's more negativity he found to include in his story :

>=93I certainly don't see them challenging for professional records =
in=20
the near future,=94 said Graham >Light, at the NHRA. =93at this point =
I=20
don't see a strong movement toward electric cars.=94

Mark this down as a quote....Mr. Grahm will someday eat his words.

Yeah, after all the time I spent talking with Aaron both on the phone=20
and in person, I am VERY disappointed in his story. What's really bad, =

is that this is an AP story, so it's been distributed around the =
world!

This one stings. Oh well, I guess we need to stay thick-skinned and =
take=20
the good with the bad!
I am now looking ahead to John Fialka's Wall Street Journal story, one =
I=20
am absolutely certain will be upbeat.

See Ya.....John Wayland


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey John, Rod

First off, I've only been at this just two short years
and know you two have at least 10 times that on me. 
Having "not" been there all those years, I can only
imagine (and read about) what it took to make what is
happening "now" come to fruit. I'd also imagine that
anything hinting at negativity is disappointing and
frustrating 8^(

Honestly though I didn't read this article as being as
bad as you two felt it was. It didn't "phase" me at
all that they wrote that ICE's are still much faster
than electrics! I mean come on, most people haven't
EVen got a clue Electric cars exist let alone race! 
Being able to knock the snot out of a V06 Corvette
isn't a small feat and EVen your average smuck knows
that 8^) 

I guess I try to focus on the positive vs the negitive
in EVery aspect of my life and stuff like this falls
very much into that ideal. In as much as John was
able to pick out parts he felt were detrimental to the
cause I'd like to snip some that I felt were more
positive 8^)

Pollacheck crosses the quarter-mile marker doing 156
m.p.h. (251 km/h); he's
travelled 402 metres in 8.22 seconds, faster than any
of the gas-powered
cars, trucks or motorcycles that have raced in the
drag sprints on this
weekend at Portland International Raceway.

Electric vehicles are making their presence felt at
amateur drag races
across the United States, challenging gas-powered cars
and motorcycles. The
"amp heads," computer geeks and tree-hugging
environmentalists driving the
electron-powered vehicles are starting to kick some
major rear end.

(Starting to kick some major rear end is IMO a pretty
positive statement!)

Pollacheck and his bike - dubbed the KillaCycle - are
part of a growing
movement that's exploiting breakthroughs in battery
technology and could
soon challenge the world's fastest-accelerating
vehicles in the $1-billion
drag-racing industry.

(here it is... "us" no budget hacks vs a billion
dollar industry! Would anyone but a moron expect us
to be on top right now?!)

But electric vehicle racers say people like Light are
out of the loop. They
say rapid advances in battery technology will give EVs
a shot at drag-racing
records.

(Here the author states a gas racers opinion, but also
counters it with how an EV guys sees the future!) 
(I'm sorry but I see that as him doing his homework
and offering up both sides of the coin so to speak, he
is simply writing what both sides have to say) 

"This is a disruptive technology and there is a lot of
room for improvement
in this area," said Ric Fulop, founder and vice
president of business
development for A123, the maker of KillaCycle's
batteries. In December, the KillaCycle will receive a
second-generation battery pack
that will have twice as much juice as its current
374-volt system, giving it
close to 1,000 horsepower. Fulop said he believes the
KillaCycle can break
the drag racing motorcycle record within the next
year.

(again he puts in that we're just getting started!)

Anyway, bottom line is we aren't as fast as the ICE's
yet. That (to me) isn't very negitive at all, it's
common knowlege. I just had to chime in as it seems
you didn't pay any attention to things that I felt
were positive and wanted to choose a few things you
didn't paste 8^P

I guess it's all in how you see things 8^)

Just my two positive pennies worth 8^o
Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric




____________________________________________________________________________________
Get the Yahoo! toolbar and be alerted to new email wherever you're surfing.
http://new.toolbar.yahoo.com/toolbar/features/mail/index.php


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John,
This guy has never built a thing let alone a race car.
He is one of those reporters who state "the Facts"
with out understanding them. forget him and just keep
up the good work. You have done more to publicize that
electric vehicles can be fast than anyone.
kEVs
--- FRED JEANETTE MERTENS <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > john call up the writer and ask for a chance to
> > rebut his neg remarks in an op ed piece . maybe his
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 7/29/2007 7:27:23 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:

Anyway, bottom line is we aren't as fast as the ICE's
yet. That (to me) isn't very negitive at all, it's
common knowlege. I just had to chime in as it seems
you didn't pay any attention to things that I felt
were positive and wanted to choose a few things you
didn't paste 8^P

I guess it's all in how you see things 8^)

Just my two positive pennies worth 8^o
Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric





Jim, thanks for this post, some of the "electric people" get carried away 
with themselves and don't really know what's going on in the "real" world of 
drag racing. Yes the electrics are coming on strong but have a long tough road 
ahead of them.
It's nice to see there are guys out there still pushing the E.T. barrier but 
it the last few tenths of a second that is the most difficult, look at Killa 
Cycle's last time out, after a lot of hard work they didn't go as quick as 
they did in Phoenix. Drag Racing records are not easy, it's a lot of 
dedication and hard work to get there. 

Jim L
(The old electric dragster guy. 9.44 seconds @ 135 mph) and that was seven 
years ago next month.



************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, I saw those comments also, Jim, and I thought that it was pretty 
balanced. His comparisions, however, were not apples to apples, as John 
mentioned.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jim Husted" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, July 29, 2007 7:26 AM
Subject: Re: With barely a sound, electric dragsters aim for gas-powered 
records


> Hey John, Rod
>
> First off, I've only been at this just two short years
> and know you two have at least 10 times that on me.
> Having "not" been there all those years, I can only
> imagine (and read about) what it took to make what is
> happening "now" come to fruit. I'd also imagine that
> anything hinting at negativity is disappointing and
> frustrating 8^(
>
> Honestly though I didn't read this article as being as
> bad as you two felt it was. It didn't "phase" me at
> all that they wrote that ICE's are still much faster
> than electrics! I mean come on, most people haven't
> EVen got a clue Electric cars exist let alone race!
> Being able to knock the snot out of a V06 Corvette
> isn't a small feat and EVen your average smuck knows
> that 8^)
>
> I guess I try to focus on the positive vs the negitive
> in EVery aspect of my life and stuff like this falls
> very much into that ideal. In as much as John was
> able to pick out parts he felt were detrimental to the
> cause I'd like to snip some that I felt were more
> positive 8^)
>
> Pollacheck crosses the quarter-mile marker doing 156
> m.p.h. (251 km/h); he's
> travelled 402 metres in 8.22 seconds, faster than any
> of the gas-powered
> cars, trucks or motorcycles that have raced in the
> drag sprints on this
> weekend at Portland International Raceway.
>
> Electric vehicles are making their presence felt at
> amateur drag races
> across the United States, challenging gas-powered cars
> and motorcycles. The
> "amp heads," computer geeks and tree-hugging
> environmentalists driving the
> electron-powered vehicles are starting to kick some
> major rear end.
>
> (Starting to kick some major rear end is IMO a pretty
> positive statement!)
>
> Pollacheck and his bike - dubbed the KillaCycle - are
> part of a growing
> movement that's exploiting breakthroughs in battery
> technology and could
> soon challenge the world's fastest-accelerating
> vehicles in the $1-billion
> drag-racing industry.
>
> (here it is... "us" no budget hacks vs a billion
> dollar industry! Would anyone but a moron expect us
> to be on top right now?!)
>
> But electric vehicle racers say people like Light are
> out of the loop. They
> say rapid advances in battery technology will give EVs
> a shot at drag-racing
> records.
>
> (Here the author states a gas racers opinion, but also
> counters it with how an EV guys sees the future!)
> (I'm sorry but I see that as him doing his homework
> and offering up both sides of the coin so to speak, he
> is simply writing what both sides have to say)
>
> "This is a disruptive technology and there is a lot of
> room for improvement
> in this area," said Ric Fulop, founder and vice
> president of business
> development for A123, the maker of KillaCycle's
> batteries. In December, the KillaCycle will receive a
> second-generation battery pack
> that will have twice as much juice as its current
> 374-volt system, giving it
> close to 1,000 horsepower. Fulop said he believes the
> KillaCycle can break
> the drag racing motorcycle record within the next
> year.
>
> (again he puts in that we're just getting started!)
>
> Anyway, bottom line is we aren't as fast as the ICE's
> yet. That (to me) isn't very negitive at all, it's
> common knowlege. I just had to chime in as it seems
> you didn't pay any attention to things that I felt
> were positive and wanted to choose a few things you
> didn't paste 8^P
>
> I guess it's all in how you see things 8^)
>
> Just my two positive pennies worth 8^o
> Cya
> Jim Husted
> Hi-Torque Electric
>
>
>
>
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Get the Yahoo! toolbar and be alerted to new email wherever you're 
> surfing.
> http://new.toolbar.yahoo.com/toolbar/features/mail/index.php
>
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just love that the head of the NHRA isn't "concerned" about EV's coming to 
take his precious records away. In a year or two he's in for a rude 
awakening when he reads the morning paper and the headline is that a street 
legal electric car is the fastest thing on wheels.

I've never had a reason to post directly to the EV racers but I'll say now- 
Please keep doing what you're doing. I think one thing that may help push 
EV's into the mainstream is the public humiliation of ICE powered vehicles 
in races. It'll make people really think.

Not only do I see EV's growing in daily use, I envision EV "sleeper" street 
races where ordinary looking cars race from red light to red light. Not safe 
or legal and I don't condone it but just imagine it...people building 
"hotrods" that don't look like hotrods because there's no need for turbos, 
superchargers, velocity stacks or fat exhaust...these cars will make no 
noise and the police won't have any cause to pull them over until it's too 
late.

Can you imagine this?

_________________________________________________________________
http://newlivehotmail.com


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to All,



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> >* ---REMAINDER OF MESSAGE TRUNCATED--- *
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 7/29/2007 9:43:05 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> e: With barely a sound, electric dragsters aim for gas-powered records 
> Date:7/29/2007 9:43:05 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that the head of the NHRA isn't "concerned" about EV's coming to 
> 
> take his precious records away. In a year or two he's in for a rude 
> awakening when he reads the morning paper and the headline is that a street 
> legal electric car is the fastest thing on wheels.
> **I have been racing electrics on the nhra dragstrip since1991 and have had 
> the quickest ev et.at the end of every year since.Electrics race under nhra 
> rules 1st and nedra 2nd.Nhra had enough vision to let electrics race on their 
> tracks knowing that someday electrics will be another viable menue for racing 
> and street driving.Now as far as 4.4 second qt.mi.runs at 335mph electrics 
> as I see them have YEARS to catch up.I could with proper funding build a hi 5 
> second dragster but to drop to the low 4s (7000hp)it will be a while. 
> NEDRA if you plan to go 4s soon you 
> need to get the NHRA 7.5 second cap lifted that will take a while in itself.I 
> would guess the next nhra limit would be 6.0sec/qt.mi. Nhra is a business that 
> sells speed fire and noise it would be hard to fill the stands at a national 
> event without the crackel and pop and fire(and a recording would not help) 
> espn2 will be showing the nationals from somona ca.today at 6pm. As an example 
> a 7000hp top fuel dragster weighs about 2400lbs a 5000hp electric dragster 
> with the 123 batteries avaible today would weigh at least 4500lbs(2500 in 
> batteries) Dennis Berube 
> I've never had a reason to post directly to the EV racers but I'll say now- 
> Please keep doing what you're doing. I think one thing that may help push 
> EV's into the mainstream is the public humiliation of ICE powered vehicles 
> in races. It'll make people really think.
> 
> Not only do I see EV's growing in daily use, I envision EV "sleeper" street 
> races where ordinary looking cars race from red light to red light. Not safe 
> 
> or legal and I don't condone it but just imagine it...people building 
> "hotrods" that don't look like hotrods because there's no need for turbos, 
> superchargers, velocity stacks or fat exhaust...these cars will make no 
> noise and the police won't have any cause to pull them over until it's too 
> late.
> 
> Can you imagine this?


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 7/29/2007 10:16:25 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:

If you examine the machine Jim Ludicker had, you can see why Jim is saying 
what he is, because 
in Jim's context, Aaron Clark's comments would have made sense. If you take 
my street car out
of the equation and replace it (and it's 11 second ET) with Jim's electric 
rail (rails and funny cars are pretty
much the same machines, as a funny car is merely a caricature of a car, a 60 
lb. thin shell that pops
on and off a rail dragster...think an RC car who's egg shell thin body comes 
off the chassis with two or four 
quick release pins), you are then comparing apples to apples. Aaron's 
comment would then read this way:





First of all let me be clear here, I think Bill D, John W, and Shawn L are 
all doing a great job with their drag vehicles but if you want to compare 
electric drag vehicles to gas drag vehicles try this............a light weight 
import, gutted,lightened,filled with batteries and shish kabob electric motors 
(two motors on a stick unroasted hopefully) that has limited range. VS a 
"street heavy" radio, heater, air cond, seats for four also an import and with 
a little tweaking, chip, turbo, trash can exhaust and all real glass windows.
What do you think...............11.40 ET in the quarter mile for the 
electric import, pretty good.
And the other pump gas burning smog causing import that will run low 10 and 
high 9 sec in the quarter mile will be about 10 to 15 car lengths ahead at 
the end of the quarter mile (you do the math) and then put 3 people in the car 
and drive to Vegas in comfort for lunch, I know, those sob's drive by my 
house every day, with their foot in it..........Those are apples VS apples. 

Yes I did have an electric dragster that ran 9.44 ET @ 144mph with lead acid 
batteries seven years ago just think if I had the batteries you guys are 
using now, about twice the horse power and one third less weight, can you say 6 
seconds at 250 mph..............talk is cheap, bring it to the race track.

Jim Ludiker............third quickest electric drag vehicle in the world.




************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> > [email protected] wrote:
> >> * ---REMAINDER OF MESSAGE TRUNCATED--- *
> 
> John Wayland wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John, Don't the reporter send you a copy to preview and fix details 
before it is printed ? Are they so SURE they got all the details right 
or it just does not matter to them...

I think the reporter made the case clear and any reader who understands 
anything will see the bad comparison. Lil Datsun is not 
Top-Fuel-Nitro-Funny-thing.... So instead of showing you the article 
forehand he made an idiot of him self...

What's AP ? (  might be distributed around the world but not 
read...)

I think in this context there is NO bad publicity. Word is OUT !

Excellent job John !!

-Jukka


John Wayland kirjoitti:
> Hello to All,
> 
> Well, two articles out in the same day...one 'OK' one (Portland Tribune) 
> and this one (AP), a stinker in my opinion. The entire tone of Aaron 
> Clark's article is quite negative and seems to focus on electrics not 
> measuring up:
> 
> >...they still have a ways to go before matching professional world 
> record times. The fastest >quarter-mile time by an electric vehicle is 
> the KillaCycle's 8.16 seconds - that's 2.36 seconds off the 
> >nitromethane world record for drag bikes
> 
> Geesh! The A123 lithium batteries are still in their infancy, there's no 
> big name sponsor 'money', the bike is a backyard-built affair, it's 
> still being tweaked and developed, and yet, within a year of its build 
> it's knocking on nitromethane's door? - and this still isn't good enough 
> to impress?
> 
> Here's one that really got to me:
> 
> >.....electric vehicles have even more catching up to do. White 
> Zombie's best time in a quarter-mile is >11.46 seconds - still 6.4 
> seconds away from the Top Fuel record.
> 
> Who in their right mind, compares a street legal import sedan that is 
> driven to and from the track (not trailered), to and from the grocery 
> store, to and from car shows ... and runs low 11s, to a full blown top 
> fuel funny car? I don't know about everybody else, but it's been a while 
> since I saw my neighbor drive his top fuel funny car dragster to Safeway 
>  I could see this statement having merit if White Zombie's mission 
> was to beat a top fuel pure racing machine (a thinking person would use 
> a similar funny car chassis and not a 35 year old economy sedan), but 
> come on...it's a small economy car! Most people think a fully street 
> legal electric car turning 11s is notable. Oh well :-(
> 
> On the other hand, maybe I should be happy that my little 'ol electric 
> Datsun is actually being mentioned in the same sentence as a top fuel 
> funny car dragster and that he 'did say' that a street legal EV can beat 
> a Z06 Vette 
> 
> More negativity from Aaron:
> 
> >Not everyone in the gas-powered crowd is convinced electric vehicles 
> are the next big thing.
> 
> And here's more negativity he found to include in his story :
> 
> >“I certainly don't see them challenging for professional records in 
> the near future,” said Graham >Light, at the NHRA. “at this point I 
> don't see a strong movement toward electric cars.”
> 
> Mark this down as a quote....Mr. Grahm will someday eat his words.
> 
> Yeah, after all the time I spent talking with Aaron both on the phone 
> and in person, I am VERY disappointed in his story. What's really bad, 
> is that this is an AP story, so it's been distributed around the world!
> 
> This one stings. Oh well, I guess we need to stay thick-skinned and take 
> the good with the bad!
> I am now looking ahead to John Fialka's Wall Street Journal story, one I 
> am absolutely certain will be upbeat.
> 
> See Ya.....John Wayland
> 
> 
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jim Ludicker and All,

Thanks to Lee Hart for giving me a simple keystroke heads-up that allows 
me to read the following:



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >if you want to compare
> >electric drag vehicles to gas drag vehicles try this............a light weight
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Would the car still weigh 2000lbs?

Brian




> ---- Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Imports with interiors don't turn in 10 second runs? Here is my buddy Jarret's 88 Rx7 completing a 10.89 second run.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hWIwV4ZPmM

This is Jarret's daily driver. It has a stereo, both seats, etc etc etc. This is AZ, so the car has AC too. This was a while back and the car is faster now than it was then. Of course, to go much faster than that, he had to install a roll bar/cage. I don't think he put all of the interior back when he was done. It's probably still not all that light though. The 10th AE cars are over 3,000lbs stock. 

Electric drag cars are cool no doubt, but import cars are hardly being left behind. 

Brian




> ---- John Wayland <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> Hello Jim Ludicker and All,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I did not drop the ball, I've been trying to send this all day

Jim L



************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been trying to send this all day.

Jim L



************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Jim, If you think bump bump bump in your ears is bad, you should try riding in the Zombie after the front tires were dragged for 550 ft with the motors still turning 6000 rpm ;-) Bump Bump Bump in your spine ain't no fun either ;-P It would go faster with the noise maker. Maybe he could play some galloping horse sounds when he pulls up to the line to race the gassers 

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

if lithiums do come our way, one of the first mods to the
car will be a back seat reinstalled and a signature Wayland sound system!
________________________________________________

Please don't torture with me with the bump bump bump electronic noise maker,
my old ears can't take it, that,s why I went to electric racing, to get away
from unwanted noise.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Plus your motors on
> > a stick might get a little "well done" when you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 7/30/2007 5:33:25 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:
I'm pretty sure I can "will" them to the 10's LMAO!
Anyway you boys go argue about EVerything else but
leave my Motor-Kabob off the BBQ! Poor little guys
never did nothing to you, so stash the negative vibes
and no one gets hurt LMAO ;^)

John and Tim don't need any help! 8^P 

____________________________________________

You might want to baste those kabobs with a little extra sauce so they're 
not to well done at the end of the track.

good luck guys, kick ice butt.

Jim............the old guy



************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------

